# R15 Will No Longer Record



## jfarer (Sep 8, 2006)

I've had my R15 since March with no real problems to date. Since last week, I can not record any shows. The shows I have a season link for show up when I request a list, but the screen shows that I have 100% of my space available. When I go to play the shows, there is no data there, just the list of supposedly recorded programs. When I manually push the record button during a program the orange light goes on for a few seconds and then goes off. This then causes my system to freeze up, and I need to reset it.

I'd appreciate any help with this one. Thanks!

Jonathan


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would hit the red button under the card slot door to reset the DVR. This has fixed many issues like you're seeing.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to the board. Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Clint's suggestion would definitely be the 1st step. If that doesn't work, try the reformat-reset. Be warned, though, you'll lose all your recordings and SL's.

From the FAQ:
Q. How do you reset the R15 to fix problems?
There are several different types of resets, and ways to do them. A regular or standard reset, which does not erase your recordings, can be done by unplugging the R15 from power for 20 seconds, then plugging it back in. It can also be done by pressing the red button by the access card. And, it can be done by using the menu (MENU > SETUP > SETTINGS > RESET > RESET RECEIVER). You can also do a MENU > SETUP > SETTINGS > RESET > RESET DEFAULTS from the menu. All of these resets will clear out your guide data, and it will take up to two days to get the full 2 week guide back. A more comprehensive reset, which will erase all recorded shows and reset everything back to an “out of the box” condition, is called a “Clear and Delete” reset. You can do this by first pressing the reset button, then when restarting the blue screen turns to black, press and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the R15, and hold them for at least 5 seconds.
There is also a menu choice of MENU > SETUP > SETTINGS > RESET > RESET
EVERYTHING. I’m not sure if this is the same as the Clear and Delete reset, but it sounds like it might be.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had this same issue after the last software upgrade. Re-format fixed the problem for me.



jfarer said:


> I've had my R15 since March with no real problems to date. Since last week, I can not record any shows. The shows I have a season link for show up when I request a list, but the screen shows that I have 100% of my space available. When I go to play the shows, there is no data there, just the list of supposedly recorded programs. When I manually push the record button during a program the orange light goes on for a few seconds and then goes off. This then causes my system to freeze up, and I need to reset it.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help with this one. Thanks!
> 
> Jonathan


----------



## jfarer (Sep 8, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Welcome to the board. Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Clint's suggestion would definitely be the 1st step. If that doesn't work, try the reformat-reset. Be warned, though, you'll lose all your recordings and SL's.
> 
> From the FAQ:
> Q. How do you reset the R15 to fix problems?
> ...


Thanks, this fixed my problem!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

That's great. Hope it's the last time you have to do it!


----------



## leo81948 (Aug 11, 2006)

My R15 started doing the exact same thing this past Tuesday. Everything had been working fine til then. After multiple resets which only worked for an hour or so, I then did reset everything yesterday. So far all is working well. DTV said that about 20% of the R15 users have had this problem since the latest patch on Aug 29. 

But my question is, exactly what is "reset everything" doing? I thought it was to reformat the HD, but I don't think that's what it does. DTV said it reloads the latest software. If that's true, then what's the difference between "forcing a download" and "reset everything"? Also if all it's doing is reloading the latest software, then why does reset everything wipe out all VOD stuff?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

leo81948 said:


> My R15 started doing the exact same thing this past Tuesday. Everything had been working fine til then. After multiple resets which only worked for an hour or so, I then did reset everything yesterday. So far all is working well. DTV said that about 20% of the R15 users have had this problem since the latest patch on Aug 29.
> 
> But my question is, exactly what is "reset everything" doing? I thought it was to reformat the HD, but I don't think that's what it does. DTV said it reloads the latest software. If that's true, then what's the difference between "forcing a download" and "reset everything"? Also if all it's doing is reloading the latest software, then why does reset everything wipe out all VOD stuff?


There is no definition from DTV on what the RESET options do. I know "reset everything" runs you through the guided setup. But it doesn't reset all things. If you want to do a reformat of your drive use the Down Arrow/Rec method. That will wipe all MYVOD, SLs, and TDL and give your a clean drive.


----------



## tong (May 22, 2006)

dawgfan63 said:


> I had this same issue after the last software upgrade. Re-format fixed the problem for me.


Mine is doing the same thing. My R15 does not record if it's been on for a day or two, it needs a red button reset. what garbage

It's been reformated since the last update too.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I too have had my R15 since March and have had no problems with all the other software upgrades untill the current one, and now I am having the same no record problem until I reset with the red button. 

They fix one problem and create another. 

 :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tong said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. My R15 does not record if it's been on for a day or two, it needs a red button reset. what garbage
> 
> It's been reformated since the last update too.


So you've down the DOWN ARROW/REC reformat, have you called DTV to have them resend your DVR activation?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cbeckner80 said:


> I too have had my R15 since March and have had no problems with all the other software upgrades untill the current one, and now I am having the same no record problem until I reset with the red button.
> 
> They fix one problem and create another.
> 
> :nono2:


Have you tried the DOWN ARROW/REC reformat?


----------



## tong (May 22, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So you've down the DOWN ARROW/REC reformat, have you called DTV to have them resend your DVR activation?


It remembers its DVR activation after the down/rec, the dvr functions still work.

When it needs a reset it makes the error sound when you press record and the live buffers do not work: no rewind/pause. It's like the recording functionality on the r15 has crashed and you cant get it back without a reboot. I can play old recordings though.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

tong said:


> It remembers its DVR activation after the down/rec, the dvr functions still work.


It's been identified in this forum that occasionally they can lose the DVR activation and require a call to D* to resolve. If yours comes and goes, that's probably not your problem though.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DA/REC does not turn off the DVR functionality.


----------

